# What do you use to store your stones?



## srideout (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm looking for something that can hold ~6 stones, a stone holder, and a few small accessories. I'd also like it to be soft (i.e. no tool boxes etc), and somewhat portable.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 13, 2014)

pelican case... i travel with one from time to time. Hard on the outside, but foam inside.


----------



## Ruso (Nov 13, 2014)

I use electrician tote bag.
Something like this:


----------



## KCMande (Nov 13, 2014)

I am cheap... I use a fish tub, my stones also live at work and have a safe place so no one messes with them.


----------



## daveb (Nov 13, 2014)

I would use / have used a shooting bag such as: 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...tt=range+bag&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

Shooting bags are designed for ammo boxes (rect, heavy - remind you of anything?) that are roughly the same size as stones. They will also have pockets for extra "stuff". Easy to carry and most have shoulder straps. They are available from many manufacturers and vendors. I posted an easy one.
Note: for searching they are usually called "range bags".

Most shooting supply retailers will also have small pelican cases for more protective transport.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 13, 2014)

Water resistant lined bottom Tansu drawer


----------



## King_Matt (Dec 1, 2014)

I wrap them individually in a cloth and put them in a box


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hotel pans, but just recently bought some plastic ware with latch locking lid and gasket. Don't travel too much with them though


----------



## Castalia (Dec 2, 2014)

Amazon has plenty of choices like:


----------

